# Good "working dog" book recomendations?



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I am getting my new puppy soon, and I will be doing obedience and agility (which I have done a long time ago). I am also considering expanding into other areas and am even considering Schuzhund. I am currently reading "Schutzhund Obedience Training In Drive" by Sheila Booth and Gottfried Dildei. I have also ordered "Purely Positive Training" by Sheila Booth.

Would it be worth my time to also get "Training the Behavior" by Gary Patterson? Or does anyone else have any other recomendations? Thanks.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Sorry can't comment on your question, just wondered if you are one of the ones getting a "U" puppy from Ray?


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, unless he doesn't find the one right for me. The V litter was born on Sept. 4th and it was 6 girls! (I plan on getting a female, unless Ray finds the perfect pup and it happens to be male -I told him I am open). 

I am getting excited!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I like S Garrett's "ruff love".

Btw, where are you getting your pup?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

How much longer to wait? 5 weeks? 

I'm really excited for you. I'm hoping there'll be a U litter pup that's the perfect match for you, of course >.>


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Jason, the pup is from Ray Reid of "Vom HausRid". The same sire and dam of Rei's pup Trent!

Rei, the pups are 2 weeks old today! I can't wait!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Woo I like Trent. Congrats! The next five weeks are gonna be long lol.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I know. I am really hoping she looks like Trent! I originally wanted a sable from the first "u" litter but it was a false pregnance. The wait is long!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: bcannie
> Would it be worth my time to also get "Training the Behavior" by Gary Patterson? Or does anyone else have any other recomendations? Thanks.


Yes.









The tracking section is *excellent* and that alone is worth the price of the book. The other sections have lots of good info too. I don't agree with some of the ideas and methods as I find them a bit outdated/old school (though not as much as some of Patterson's previous books). Though that's pretty normal as there's an old saying about dog trainers never agreeing on most things.







But there is a lot of good info in it as well and I think it would definitely be worthwhile.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Chris. Tracking is something I'm interested in even if I don't do Schuzthund. Are there any examples of the outdated/old school ideas I should be leary of? Or are they so obvious I will recognize them?


----------

